# Pangea Vibe



## chongmagic (Jan 1, 2020)

Not a PedalPcb board, but I am loving messing around with it so far.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 1, 2020)

Slick! Where did you score the PCB? I’d love to build that.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 1, 2020)

He was selling a few extra on the Madbean forum, I have an extra if you are interested?


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks good


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 1, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> He was selling a few extra on the Madbean forum, I have an extra if you are interested?



Yes please!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 2, 2020)

Here is the front. Had some oversized knobs I finally was able to use.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 2, 2020)

Funny, that looks just like the front of your Muzzle!  What does the rotary switch do?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Funny, that looks just like the front of your Muzzle!  What does the rotary switch do?



The large knob changes from chorus to vibe to tremolo with the LFO, the one beside it selects the range. You can get an almost warped record effect out of this. So many possibilities, it is basically a clone of the Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe.


----------

